# Öffenlicher Bereich > AllerWelts News / Smalltalk >  Eiszeit in Thailand

## big_cloud

Eiszeit in Thailand zu erwarten?

----------


## guenny

Nö, sieht wohls o aus, dass da einer im Winter vorm offenen Kamin sitzen will  ::

----------

Worum geht es denn  jetzt hier?  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## big_cloud

Na offen lassen taet ich den Kamin nicht, watt da so alles reinkommen koennte im Sommer :smt120  :smt120  :smt120

----------

> Worum geht es denn  jetzt hier?


Sorry gerade erst kapiert das, dass ein Link ist.

Ältere Menschen frieren schneller! Wenn wir mal die 80 überschritten haben möchten wir vielleicht auch einen KAMIN für die kühlen Abende!

----------


## big_cloud

Jo und dann mit Muttern auffem Baerenfell vor dem Kamin kuscheln
und wenn dann ein Funke auf dem nackten Hintern landet zuckst auch nochmal richtich  ::

----------


## Erich

Sieht aber gut aus, son Schornstein. Hat nicht jeder. Bissel Wärmedämmung wäre besser - die wirkt auch andersrum, da wird die Stromrechnung für Aircon nicht so hoch - meine unmaßgebliche Meinung  ::

----------

> Jo und dann mit Muttern auffem Baerenfell vor dem Kamin kuscheln
> und wenn dann ein Funke auf dem nackten Hintern landet zuckst auch nochmal richtich


Verbitte mir Zitate von meinem Trauzeugen!  ::

----------

> [...]Ältere Menschen frieren schneller! [...]


Auch Thai-Menschen unter 80.

Hatte mich gewundert, dass an linden Abenden - 18-20° - ein Feuerchen gemacht wurde, an denen sie sich die abkühlenden Gebeine wärmten.

----------

> Zitat von dragon
> 
> [...]Ältere Menschen frieren schneller! [...]
> 
> 
> Auch Thai-Menschen unter 80.
> 
> Hatte mich gewundert, dass an linden Abenden - 18-20° - ein Feuerchen gemacht wurde, an denen sie sich die abkühlenden Gebeine wärmten.


Kein Widerspruch, hast Recht Kali! :super:

----------


## Erich

Ex-Ann hat nicht verstanden, dass es unmöglich ist, Anfang Mai in D warme Handschuhe zu kaufen  ::

----------

Meine Frau versteht auch nicht, warum sie im Juli die Heizung nicht anmachen soll!

----------


## big_cloud

Hab in PhayaMengrai (up the Hills) selbst schon Temperaturen um 15°C erlebt, da wurd dann auf dem Wokbrenner Wasser gekocht um das Duschwasser zu erwaermen!

----------

Bei meiner Frau merke ich, dass Sommer ist, wenn sie zum Schlafen lediglich zwei Decken nimmt und beim Duschen die Handschuhe auslässt

----------

> Bei meiner Frau merke ich, dass Sommer ist, wenn sie zum Schlafen lediglich zwei Decken nimmt und beim Duschen die Handschuhe auslässt


Lass das bloß nicht von deiner Mia lesen ( ich habe mehr als geschmunzelt!)  ::

----------

> [...]Lass das bloß nicht von deiner Mia lesen [...]


Sie weiß es, ich nehm' sie ab und an damit hoch, obwohl es natürlich etwas überspitzt war.
Das Problem ist - sie hatte es mir erklärt - dass unsere Kälte hier bei ihr bis in die Knochen geht, sie ist halt ein Kind (heute 51) der wärmeren Regionen unserer Erde. Gewöhnungsbedürftig - aber nix Dramatisches.

----------

War auch nur ironisch gemeint, obwohl ich mich manchmal doch wundere wie die meine sich an die Temperaturen hier gewöhnt hat. Als ich sie in Thailand kennen lernte, waren ihr 30 Grad schon zu kalt, heute sind ihr 25 Grad schon zu heiß

----------


## Erich

Ex-Ann war ja nich dumm, ich mich erste Tage gefragt, warum im Bad immer Sauna, wenn sie rauskam... habs dann mal gehört - der Fön lief ganze Zeit als Heizlüfter....

----------

Also die Variante kannte ich noch nicht, meine Frau ist auch nicht dumm aber auf die Idee ist sie noch nicht gekommen. 'Ist ja auch viel zu teuer, sie hat doch ein anderes Netz!

----------

Also wenn wir schon beim Klimawechsel sind:
Im Süden Thaiilands ist dies mittlerweile ein ernstes Gesprächsthema geworden nachdem thailändische und internationale Wissenschaftler errechnet hatten, dass bei der zu erwartenden Erderwärmung sich der Meeresspiegel von Thailand um bis zu sechs Meter erhöhen wird.

Was dies für Phuket, Krabi, Phang Nga etc. bedeutet, ist leicht zu beantworten. Thailändisches Atlantis.

Es wird mittlerweile deshalb schon vor Investitionen unter der Berücksichtigung dieser neuen Erkenntnis abgeraten. Die Unbequeme Wahrheit wird immer mehr real. Auch im Land des Lächelns und der Verdrängung von Umgequemen.

----------


## schiene

Seit Jahrtausenden entstehen und verschwinden Landteile,Inseln,gar Kontinente.Ist doch nichts neues.Auch das Wetter war schon in Europa heißer oder kälter.Wir denken doch nur mit dem Maßstab unserer Erfahrungen und vielleicht noch der der Eltern und Großeltern.Wie lange wird den das Wetter statistich festgehalten?Wenn heutzutage mal die Elbe zugefroren wäre ist das gleich ne Jahrhundertsensation,aber das gabs schon immer mal.Auch Hochwasserfluten wie z.b.in Dresden waren schon vor 100 Jahren höher.Europa lag auch schon mal fast total unter Eis.Das hat alles sehr wenig mit der Umweltverschnmutzung zu tun sondern ist eine ganz normale Klimaveränderung.Natürlich trifft es heutzutage mehr Leute da die Städtebesiedlung einfach größer ist.Auch gab es damals keine Medien wie TV,Radio und Zeitungen waren auch nicht in diesem Maßstab wie heute vorhanden welche sofort über Naturkatastrophen berichteten.
Also dann,Land unter und auch das wird die Menschheit überleben,wenn auch villeicht nicht alle.....

----------


## Hua Hin

@Phommel, 
bei 6 Metern Meeresspiegelerhöhung braucht man keine Angst mehr vor einem thailändischem Atlantis haben. 
Dann gibt es ein weltweites Atlantis.
Was glaubst Du, was bei nur einem Meter Erhöhung noch von Holland übrig bleiben wird?

@Schiene,
ich habe deine Argumentationen jetzt schon von mehreren Stellen lesen dürfen.
Sie kommen mir so vor, dass wenn fast alle Menschen abgesoffen sind,
die letzten Überlebenden sagen, ich weiss gar nicht was ihr wollt, das ist
vollkommen normal, das hat es schon immer gegeben.

Gruss Alex

----------

@Schiene
Wovon Du sprichst waren Veränderungen, die über Jahrtausende stattfanden. Diese Argumente waren vielleicht noch vor 10 Jahren brauchbar, aber nimmer heute. Das Problem ist Hausgemacht - von Menschen gemacht. Da kommt man nimmer drumm rum, wenn man die neusten Zahlen mit neuen Methoden der Klimaforschung zur Hand nimmt.

Man überlege sich nur mal: Es brauchte 1000sende von Generationen um eine Population von 2 Milliarden Menschen zu erreichen. Und nun innerhalb eines einzigen Menschenleben wird dies mit Faktor 4 bis 5 multipliziert.

Vielleicht solltest Du Dir doch mal den Film von Al Gore " eine ungequeme Wahrheit" reinpfeiffen.......und besonders bei der Forschung über eingeschlossene Luft im Packeis gut zu hören. Das ist nämlich der Punkt den die Lobisten gerne verdrehen bzw. einen Teil der gewonnen Informationen verschweigen um damit für ihrer Zwecke promtion zu machen. 

@Alex,
Klar sind solche Ausmasse Global. Holland wäre so gut wie weg. An Ground Zero müsste sich auch keiner mehr erinnern - gibt es dann auch nimmer.

Ich wollte mich im ersten Posting zu diesem Thema allerdings auf Thailand beschränken.

----------


## Thaiman

Bange machen ist die Art und Weise der Politiker leichter ans Geld der Bürger zu kommen.
Dies gilt weltweit und wird seit geraumer Zeit unter dem Begriff "Klimakatastrophe " verkauft.
Die, die tatsächlich die Dreckschleudern stehen haben kümmern sich einen Sche...dreck darum, basta.

----------

Naja Thaiman, 
In deinem Alter wäre mir es auch scheissegal. Aber vielleicht sehen dies werdende Väter wie z.B. Enrico doch ein wenig anders ?


Dies mit dem Alter sollte natürlich nicht beleidgend sein. Denke es ist auch klar, was ich damit sagen wollte: 
Nach mir die Sintflut...im wahrsten Sinne.

----------

Tatsache ist - lt. Suays Familie im Issaan - dass es zumindest in der Ecke, in der sie leben, in den letzten drei/vier Jahren zu wenig Regen gefallen ist, der Reis, und auch andere Lebensmittel, sich um einiges verteuert haben.

Ungeachtet dessen, an einem Abend im Dezember bei ca. 20°:



Nachtrach:

Übrigens liegt das Korat-Plateau, auf dem sich der Issaan befinden tut, ca. 300 m über'm Meeresspiegel.  :super:

----------

Da wurde aber auch von innen gewärmt, oder ist das in der Flasche kein Lao Kao?

----------


## guenny

Eigentliches Thema:
Da wo wir wohnen, wird Winters jeden Morgen und oft tagsüber alles mögliche an Laub und Holz und Abfall zusammengekehrt und Feuerchen gemacht. Alles friert, jung wie alt.
An Ofen habe ich allerdings noch nicht gedacht, bleibt man eben zusammen unter der Bettdecke bis es draußen warm genug ist. :smt109

----------

Habe auch lange so gedacht wie @schiene, aber gerade heute , als ich die Nachricten sah, von den schlimmen Bränden in Italien und den katastrophalen Überschwemmungen bei den Freunden auf der Insel, Da habe ich schon überlegt, ob hier nicht ungewöhnliches vorgeht.

 Diese Überlegungen fanden vor lesen dieses Threads statt!

Grüße

Volker

----------


## guenny

Volker,
ich beschäftige mich von Berufs wegen sehr intensiv mit diesen Fragen. die massiven Veränderungen finden statt, in sehr kurzer Zeit. Warnungen davor, vor den Konsequenzen, Vorschläge was zu tun sei, gibt es seit Jahren zuhauf.
Erst wurden die Wissenschaftler als Spinner abgetan, als grüne Sonderlinge oder einfach überhaupt ignoriert. Jetzt wird daraus ein Massenspektakel mit Konzerten und dümmlichen Stars gemacht, das wiederum dafür sorgt, dass sich Leute mit Grausen abwenden oder den puren Kommerz hinter dem ganzen wittern. Teilweise sogar zu Recht.
Den Engländern, den Leuten in Franken oder vorher denen in der Elbaue ist glaube ich nicht mehr zum Lachen zumute.
Der Punkt ist, dass jedes weitere Zuwarten später immer mehr Geld kostet.
Und was die Natur angeht, nach dem Motto "Klimaänderungen hatten wir doch früher auch", übersieht schlicht die Tatsache, dass es "früher" lange Zeiträume der Veränderungen waren die eine Anpassung ermöglichten. Waren diese Zeiten sehr kurz, so wie jetzt, dann war nachweisbar ein gigantisches Artensterben und radikale Veränderungen in Vegetation und Fauna die Folge.
Aber ich hoffe mal, dass ich meinen  Lebensabend noch einigermaßen sicher verbringen kann. Sicher bin ich nicht.

----------

> [...] Sicher bin ich nicht.


Ich auch nicht, weil, ich glaube dieser Klimalüge nicht.

----------


## Erich

> Gestern kam auf N-TV ein interessanter Bericht, hab leider nur halb hingehört, aber es kamen so Aussagen wie: Klimaveränderungen, sprich Warm-und Kaltzeiten hat es schon immer gegeben. 
> Was wäre, wenn das ein "Klimaforscher" offiziell feststellen würde: der macht sich doch selber arbeitslos und nix mehr mit Forschungsmilliönchen... 
> 
> Erich


Mein Auto fährt auch ohne Wald  ::

----------

> [...]Mein Auto fährt auch ohne Wald


 Das is' jut, weil, den brauchen wir nämlich noch  :wai: 

Anm.:
Der Wai ist übrigens für Chak, falls er das lesen sollte   :: 

Noch 'ne Anmerkung: Der Beitrag ist *heute* - und nicht *gestern*.

----------

Ich habe mich bisher wenig damit beschäftigt, schon gar nicht wissenschaftlich. Aber eine starke Zunahme von extremen Naturkatastrophen, überall auf der Welt, ist ja nun nicht mehr zu leugnen.

Aber was kann der Einzelne tun? Mit dem Auto zum Konzert fahren ist sicherlich keine Lösung!

----------


## Dieter

Ich sehe eher eine starke Zunahme der medialen Berichterstattung ueber Wetteranomalien, als wie eine Zunahme der Anomalien.

8 Mrd. Menschen haben fuer die Natur ein anderes Gewicht als 4 Mrd., das ist klar. Was kann der Einzelne dagegen tun? Vieleicht umweltvertraegliches Fruehableben.

Bitte nicht Missverstehen, ich unterstuetze Umweltschutz wo immer sich eine Gelegenheit dazu bietet, aber der Hype ums Klima entbehrt fuer mich jeder Grundlage. Es gab auf der Erde schon Zeiten, da wuchsen in Bayern Palmen und Zeiten, da lag Bayern unter einer meterdicken Eisdecke.

----------

> Ich sehe eher eine starke Zunahme der medialen Berichterstattung ueber Wetteranomalien, als wie eine Zunahme der Anomalien.


Kann das mit Sicherheit nicht wirklich beurteilen aber auch vor 30 Jahren wurde schon über Naturkatastrophen, weltweit, berichtet und in Deutschland sowieso. Und, ich kann das jetzt nicht statistisch belegen, ist es doch wesentlich mehr geworden.

Und das z. Zt., im Isaan, zu wenig Regen für den Reis fällt, ist auch nicht zu verleugnen, meine Schwiegermutter klagt täglich.

----------


## guenny

Kali, die einzige Lüge die nachweisbar eine ist, ist die dass sich nichts ändert.
Dieter, ich hatte es ja geschrieben, mir passt dieser Hype und diese öffentlichkeitswirksame Getue auch nicht. Da wird viel Geld mit gemacht. Andererseits, ist es ja so, dass dadurch eine gewisse Aufmerksamkeit erreicht wird, die ansonsten nicht zu bekommen wäre.
Ich schrieb auch, dass es - und das wird von keinem Klimaforscher bestritten - bereits früher starke Klimaschwankungen gab, Eiszeiten, Warmzeiten etc. Es gibt und das ist tatsächlich nachweisbar, nur einen gewaltigen Unterschied: die derzeitigen Veränderungen gehen wesentlich schneller und extremer vonstatten, als alle früheren Veränderungen.
Das ist das eigentlich neue daran.

----------


## Dieter

> Es gibt und das ist tatsächlich nachweisbar, nur einen gewaltigen Unterschied: die derzeitigen Veränderungen gehen wesentlich schneller und extremer vonstatten, als alle früheren Veränderungen.
> Das ist das eigentlich neue daran.


Ob das neu ist kann man auch nicht mit Sicherheit sagen, verlaessliche Aufzeichnungen gibt es erst seit Mitte des 19. Jahrhundert, die Erde ist aber Milliarden Jahre alt.

Eines ist wie schon gesagt klar, 8 Mrd Menschen mit dem Wunsch Auto zu fahren sind ein anderes Gewicht wie die Haelfte. Das ist auch der einzig moegliche Ansatz.

----------


## guenny

Dieter, verlässliche Aufzeichnungen gibt es in Grönland, zuverlässig bis etwa 800Tsd. Jahre zurück: die Eisbohrkerne geben durch die heutigen Analysemethoden genau solche Geheimnisse preis: Sauerstoffgehalt, CO2-Gehalt, Staub aus Vulkanausbrüchen, Dichte, Schwermetalle, etc. pp.
Da sie ja chronologisch "sortiert" sind, ist es recht einfach zeitliche Abläufe bis auf wenige Jahre genau darzustellen.
Hinzu kommen dendrochronologische Untersuchungen von versteinerten Bäumen, die ebenfalls über radiokarbonuntersuchungne bestimmten Zeitaltern zugeordnet werden können und über die Struktur der Jahresringe Auskunft über das Klima geben.

Aber mit deinen 8 Mrd. hast du recht, das ist der Punkt. Nimm die Besiedlung, den enormen Verbrauch fossiler Brennstoffe (nicht nur mit dem Auto!) und das alles in den letzten 150-200 Jahren, dann findest du Erklärungen für anthropogene Einflüsse die sich eben grundlegend von früheren unterscheiden.

----------


## Erich

Insgesamt bekommen wir in unserem Leben ja nur einen winzigen Abschnitt der Erdgeschichte mit. Genausolange braucht die Menschheit, momentan beschleunigt, die fossilen Brennstoffe aufzubrauchen (Kraftwerke, Autos, Flugzeuge...). Wenn die alle sind, hat die Erde wieder eine Verschnauf- und Regenerationsphase, bis sich Mensch was Neues einfallen lässt...oder ein großer Meteorit einschlägt... oder eines Tages die Sonne ausgeht.

----------

Dieter, wenn ich deinen Ausführungen folge, sind Al Kaida, George Bush und die Taliban, die größten Klimaschützer, denn die dezimieren ja die Weltbevölkerung unablässlich! Oder habe ich schon wieder etwas falsch verstanden

----------

> [...]oder eines Tages die Sonne ausgeht.


Das wird in ca. 3 Milliarden Jahren tatsächlich der Fall sein, also Zeit genug zum Planen   ::  

Es gab auf der Erde seit je her zyklische Klimaveränderungen, denn unter der relativ dünnen Oberfläche brodelts ja immer noch, ganze Kontinente verschieben sich permanent, auch wenn es nur cm im Jahr sind.

Das Problem ist der Mensch, auch bei der Wahnehmung der Veränderungen, da das Leben *einer* Generation sich verschwindend gering auf der Zeitachse ausnimmt.

Unbestritten ist in der Tat auch, dass wir erheblich dazu beitragen, dass sich ein solcher Prozess der Klimaveränderung rasant beschleunigt - mit heute noch unabsehbaren, allerdings kalkulierbaren - Folgen.

Übrigens, mein Heimatort liegt ca. 70 m über dem Meeresspiegel - ich hätte nix dagegen, dass wir Hafenstadt werden.

Doch das werde ich nicht mehr erleben.

Übrigens ist es Utopie zu glauben, dass sich die Menschheit auf radikale Verhaltensänderungen einlassen würde - ihr wisst, der Mammon, gelle  :hallo:

----------

> Zitat von heimwerker
> 
> [...]oder eines Tages die Sonne ausgeht.
> 
> 
> Das wird in ca. 3 Milliarden Jahren tatsächlich der Fall sein, also Zeit genug zum Planen   
> 
> Es gab auf der Erde seit je her zyklische Klimaveränderungen, denn unter der relativ dünnen Oberfläche brodelts ja immer noch, ganze Kontinente verschieben sich permanent, auch wenn es nur cm im Jahr sind.
> 
> ...


Wohne 220mm über N.N., bin also noch sicherer als du aber muß mich das jetzt wirklich beruhigen? Mach mal Vorschläge was wir tun können, auch wenn du und ich die Folgen nicht mehr erleben weden!

----------

> mit heute noch unabsehbaren, allerdings kalkulierbaren - Folgen.


Also wenn etwas unabsehbar ist, dürfte es um so schwerer sein davon eine Kalkulation zu erstellen. Oder bist Du nebenamtlich noch Chaos-Forscher ?   :cool:

----------

phommel, von der Analytik her ist dein Spruch ja wieder mal genial, aber versuch doch auch mal ein Thema ernst zu nehmen!  :cool:

----------

> [...]Also wenn etwas unabsehbar ist, dürfte es um so schwerer sein davon eine Kalkulation zu erstellen. Oder bist Du nebenamtlich noch Chaos-Forscher ?


*Sechs* - setzen!  ::  

Der syllogistische Schluss lässt zu, dass aus der Kalkulation sich die humanen Imponderabilien hinsichtlich der Unabsehbarkeit ableiten lassen.

Nicht besonders gut gezupft, mein Gutster  :hallo:

----------

> Zitat von phommel
> 
> [...]Also wenn etwas unabsehbar ist, dürfte es um so schwerer sein davon eine Kalkulation zu erstellen. Oder bist Du nebenamtlich noch Chaos-Forscher ?  
> 
> 
> *Sechs* - setzen!  
> 
> Der syllogistische Schluss lässt zu, dass aus der Kalkulation sich die humanen Imponderabilien hinsichtlich der Unabsehbarkeit ableiten lassen.
> 
> Nicht besonders gut gezupft, mein Gutster  :hallo:


Jetzt kram ich erst mal den Fremdwörterduden aus dem Regal!

----------

War das nun eine maligne Logorrhö gegenüber meiner Person ?   ::

----------

> War das nun eine maligne Logorrhö gegenüber meiner Person ?


War das nun eine maligne ((bösartige (Gewebeveränderung)) Logorrhö (Bei einer Logorrhoe kommt es zu einem nahezu ununterbrochenen und übermäßig 
schnellen Redefluss, der keine gedanklichen Zusammenhänge erkennen lässt,) gegenüber meiner Person 

Für alle, Schwierigkeiten haben, phommels Gedankengang zu folgen!

----------

> War das nun eine maligne Logorrhö gegenüber meiner Person ?


War das jetzt gegen mich, gegen kali oder gegen Beide?

----------

Die Frage ging an Kali......  :Wink:

----------

> War das nun eine maligne Logorrhö gegenüber meiner Person ?


Nein  :hallo:

----------

> Die Frage ging an Kali......


  ::   ::   ::  

Aber kali ist dennoch in Ordnung! :super:

----------

